# Horse Trainers in Arkansas



## Jennakaaate (Feb 26, 2013)

Do any of you know any horse trainers in Arkansas? I am looking for someone to break my 4 year old Quarter Horse gelding to ride this year. Preferably before the summer, because it gets very hot in Arkansas. I found one trainer, but he was only training horses for competitions. I don't plan on competing on him very much (maybe pole bending here and there), but I want to mainly use him as a casual riding horse. If anyone knows any trainers in Arkansas, could you please tell me their names? Thank you so much!


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Jennakaaate said:


> Do any of you know any horse trainers in Arkansas? I am looking for someone to break my 4 year old Quarter Horse gelding to ride this year. Preferably before the summer, because it gets very hot in Arkansas. I found one trainer, but he was only training horses for competitions. I don't plan on competing on him very much (maybe pole bending here and there), but I want to mainly use him as a casual riding horse. If anyone knows any trainers in Arkansas, could you please tell me their names? Thank you so much!


 Make a haul down south a bit to northern ms! I can get your gelding off to a good start!


----------

